# what to do about pineconing



## L.West

One of my orandas appears to have raised scales and looks sort of bloated. Don't know what happened. Other tank mates are fine so far. What if anything can I do. Water params are fine


----------



## chenowethpm

Dropsy?


----------



## coralbandit

How to Diagnose and Treat Dropsy in Aquarium Fish


----------



## jrman83

Do you have a pic?


----------



## L.West

Since the article says this condition is usually fatal and I don't have a hospital tank. Should I pull this fish out to avoid my other fish getting sick.


----------



## L.West

I only have access to my phone but no computer so I can't post a pic


----------



## coralbandit

Although dropsy is not considered contagious,it is know to roll right through specific species(the one effected).Possibly salt at 1 teaspoon per gallon and maracyn 2 would help?I don't like to tell others to euthanise,as it is not my call.Most do agree that once the pinecoming shows that internal organ damage has already taken place which is why most fish don't recover.


----------



## L.West

I threw together a hospital tank. I had a 10 gallon empty. I took some media from my big tank. I added aquarium salt abd naracyn two. Now what do I do.


----------



## coralbandit

Just need to keep an eye on fish.See if it is eating,possibly change water(if needed) and redose for volume removed.Can't really say about a time line,but decline or recovery should be noticed to some extent within a week?


----------



## L.West

Do I decide the salt and naracyn both each time I change water. Do I need to dose my large tank too as a precaution or will that kill my filters


----------



## coralbandit

I would use both at same time.Tough call on dosing the big tank.The maracyn will probly effect the filter.Since it is supposedly not contagious I would just watch the big tank closely for any symptoms before dosing.If a fish isolates,stops eating that be one of the earliest symptoms and then I would treat big tank.


----------



## L.West

He is eating and his poop was brown which I was glad to see. So far he is holding his own. Fingers crossed for his recovery. None of the reasons stated for this to happen apply. Could this have been caused by feeding frozen bloodworms.


----------



## L.West

Well, my little fishy lost his battle with dropsey yesterday. After a few days of treatment he just couldn't take it any longer.

Can anyone tell me whether or not this could have been caused by me feeding them frozen bloodworms?? Just want to know if this is possible. 

The other 5 fish in the large tank seem fine so far.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit

Frozen blood worms COULD cause issue.This is not common and I feed many of my fish frozen bloodworms.But in the same respect that some have actually "cultured" (had live bloodworms hatch from eggs) from frozen worms there is the chance of a disease being imported by the worms.I would think(and hope do my own usage)that is rare,and would think the fish had stress issues.Hopefully all others will be fine.
Sorry about your fish.I hate losing fish,and know you do too.we do the best we can and I'm confident you are going about keeping the right way.


----------



## L.West

This was my first fish death in over 5 years of keeping fish so I sorta took it personally. I checked all water params and everything was spot on. The tank temp is steady at 75 degrees. Weekly large water changed faithfully.

Its just frustrating for sure.


----------

